# Mayflyz



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There's been some mayfly love in the air.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the callibaetis on the bottom. Great work, Brett.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

In the past when I've tried to get that close of a look at 'em, I had to squish 'em a little and use my magnifying glass. This is MUCH better!
Cool pictures!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very cool!!! i too like the bottom one!!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Tree, Briar, and Dedicated. You know what they say...

Every rose has its callibaetis.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Very, very cool. :O||:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, you literally are THE best when it come to this stuff! Effin' fantastic!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice....you ever thought about doing a field guide of some sort? You have the eye for the photography!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I do love your bug pictures


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

ZIM: I really appreciate the comment - and incidentally I've been looking forward to Fall to see more of your upland and bird dog work. Always top notch.

Naturalist: Thanks for the compliment. I mainly do this for fun, and the occasional fly fishing publication or gear company catalog. I've been approached by a couple of coffee table book projects, but so far the scope has been larger than I have time for since my profession is in another industry. Still, maybe someday.

Huntnbum: Thank you, and I'm glad you like the shots!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like 'em too !!!

Thresh:......image maker of bugs !!


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I really like the detail of the second one. Awesome!!


----------

